# Inicializacion a la programacion



## Jimmyisthebest (Nov 6, 2008)

Hola, a ver, mi tema lo abro por que queria que me introdugerais un poco al tema de robotica programada, yo estoy en el modulo superior de programacion por lo que se C que es en lo que e leido que se debe programar, o tambien en ensamblador pero me basaria mas en C, como programar y hacer que el robot reaccione, he leido que hay un libro el picXXXX ese morado, pero espero que me digan ustedes, ya que me gustaria presentarme a un concurso de robotica que es para febrero    graciasss


----------



## Marqueses (Nov 6, 2008)

¿Qué tipo de robot quieres realizar? o mejor dicho, ¿qué funciones deseas que haga tu robot? si no tienes mucha idea lo más tipico es realizar un siguelinas o bumpers. Si tienes más dudas puedes enviarme mp. 
Saludos.


----------



## Jimmyisthebest (Nov 6, 2008)

Si, mi robot para el concurso es un siguelineas, tienen que hacer dos pruebas: cito textualmente:

La prueba llamada “Mogollón” consiste en salir de un área de color blanco delimitada
con una línea de color negro, existiendo una única salida. Existen zonas prohibidas,
también delimitadas por una línea negra.(osea un circuito cerrado que no se salga y salir el primero)

La prueba consiste en lograr que el robot siga fielmente un circuito de color negro,
trazado sobre un fondo blanco en una superficie completamente plana. El circuito no
presentará discontinuidades ni bifurcaciones. Cada robot deberá dar una vuelta y el que
menos tiempo tarde en completarla será el ganador de la prueba y del concurso.(osea velocidad de circuito)

un robot que realize esas funciones, materiales, lo que me podais aportar.


----------



## joorge (Nov 6, 2008)

Echa un vistazo aquí, creo que puede ser de ayuda.

http://www.robotic-lab.com/blog/tutoriales/robot-sigue-lineas/


----------



## Jimmyisthebest (Nov 7, 2008)

lo e visto y si que er sirve es perfecto para seguir paso a paso, pero me a surgido la duda que el sige lineas, para la prueba del mogollon no serviria ya que, el objetivo es que al chocar con la linea, retroceda gire o solo gire, ¿no?, en caso de ser el mecanismo este al chocar con la linea de frente se pararia si no me equivoco.


----------



## Alekvasb (Nov 8, 2008)

Asumo que lo que se debe hacer es cambiar el programa del micro, se podría montar el código para que cuando detecte la zona blanca avance y cuando sea una negra gire.... creo que se deben poner dos sensores para detectar el color uno a cada lado para determinar hacia donde giraría el carro....


Si el color negro esta a la izquierda que gire a la derecha.....


----------



## Jimmyisthebest (Nov 9, 2008)

bueno chicos anteayer me compre el libro pic16f84 y empezare a leermelo, y a trabajar, he leido que es muy bueno para empezar a este tema de programacion y control del pic, jajajaja, aver que tal por que de tema  de electronica pura en diagramas no me aclaro mucho necesitro mi tiempo para entenderlo


----------



## joorge (Nov 9, 2008)

Cuando hayas verificado que es realmente un buen texto, pásanos el título.

Gracias y suerte.


----------



## Jimmyisthebest (Nov 9, 2008)

pos el titulo es asi, jajaja, y en este mismo foro unos posts mas abajo sale https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about25971.html como indican es muy recomendable yo aver si empiezo con el primer diagrama del entrenador ya.


----------



## joorge (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, acabo de encontrarlo en la mula. Gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 9, 2008)

Aunque programar en assembler está bueno para empezar , para implemetar funciones , algoritmos de movimientos, procesado de información proveniente de sensores es más facil y recomendable utilizar C en robótica y utilizar algún pic de la gama 18fxx ya que vienen optimizados para la programación en c


----------

